# Winterklamotten bei Feinkost Albrecht



## Günni-Poo (25. September 2004)

Hallo ihr Nordlichter,
ab dem kommenden Mittwoch gibt es auch bei uns im "Hohen Norden" die aktuelle Winterkollektion für Radler von Feinkost Albrecht. Winter- Jacken, -Hosen und -Trikots für wenig Geld ab dem 29.09.04. Es lohnt sich bestimmt mal beim "Aldi" vorbei zuschauen. Zumindest für diejenigen unter Euch, die sich auch in den feuchten Jahreszeiten auf´s Bike und in die Wildnis trauen.


----------



## Anfall (25. September 2004)

Ja, da wollte ich auch auf jeden Fall mal nachgucken, aber die Größen reichen nur bis XL, das könnte bei meiner filigranen Statur *hust* etwas problematisch werden 
Aber die Winterhandschuhe für 3,99 reichen auf jeden Fall für den Weg zur Uni und zurück, hoffe ich mal.


Achja, hier verscherbelt nicht zufällig jemand ein Stahl-MTB? Ich brauch noch eine alte Schleuder für die Uni, am besten ohne Schaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TillDawn (26. September 2004)

Ich find ja, dass die XL Klamotten von Aldi recht gross ausfallen, also, Hose schnappen, kaufen, anprobieren,  und dann entweder wieder einpacken und zurückbringen, oder noch eine kaufen 

MFG
TillDawn


(Hildesheimer, der hier wohl wenig Mitfahrer findet    )


----------



## mischuwi (26. September 2004)

Beim Aldi Süd gab es die Klamotten schon voor vier Wochen. Habe mir Hose und Jacke geholt. 

Die Hose kann man im Zweifel ruhig in der kleineren Variante nehmen! Die fällt recht 'weit' aus. Habe sie bisher einmal ausprobiert und war recht begeistert. Sie war tatsächlich winddicht.   Für 10 auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert.

Die Jacke habe ich bísher noch nicht auf dem Trail getestet.


----------



## Anfall (29. September 2004)

Toll, Wecker auf 7:30 gestellt, aufgewacht, auf die Uhr geschaut, gelesen, dass es 9:28 ist, wieder umgedreht, plötzlich Augen weit aufgerissen und ruckartig den Oberkörper angehoben (wieso nur...).

Ja, geil, verschlafen. Bestens, je später man zu Aldi kommt, desto weniger muss man sich mit einer zu großen Auswahl rumquälen 
Wie erwartet war das Gedränge unser freundlichen Mitbürger, die, dem Äußerem nach, nicht mal wissen, dass ein Fahrrad ein Vorder- und Hinterrad hat, groß. Sehr groß, gigangtisch. Naja, nicht so gigantisch wie in vergangegen Tagen, als noch niemand Aldi-PCs besaß und jeder einen haben wollte, aber doch noch recht groß. Dementsprechend ging der Anteil an Kleidung mit der krytischen Kennzeichnung XL gegen Null, wohingegen das S zum alleinigen Herrscher über eine Schar von Ms und wenige Ls aufstieg.

Doch halt, im Untergrund, tief verborgen unter Thermohosen und Jeansjacken konnte ich noch ein Trikot und Unterhemd in XL ausmachen. Schnell noch den Glühwein für den Nightride am Freitag geschnappt  und ab nach Hause.

Erstes Ergebnis: Unterhemd könnte man auch mit XXL beschriften, jedenfalls passt esmir perfekt. Das Trikot hingegen verdient eher den XL-, vielleicht sogar L-Status, wie schon erwartet. Etwas zu klein, aber je enger, desto geiler desto schneller, oder so 
Testbericht folgt dann am Freitag, wobei die Ergebnisse der Wärmeisolierung durch Kosum von alkoholischen Getränken am Abend zuvor verfälscht sein könnten.

PS: Eine Jacke in XL gab es sogar auch, allerdings konnte ich diese nur noch über Kopf ausziehen, da sich dieser gottverdammte scheiß Reißverschluss...  Und wieso kaufen so viele Menschen diese Klamotten? 70% benutzen die doch eh nie


----------



## Christian_74 (29. September 2004)

Trotzt Schmudelwetter habe ich mir in der Mittagspause 2 Hosen geholt. Beide XL sollte passen. Ich fühlte Mitleid mit ein Triko dass ganz noch da traurig und alleine lag und nahm es auch mit. Jedenfalls grösse S, wobei es mir eigentlich passt. Die Ettiketen mit den Grössen muss wohl ein betrunkener Affe annehen oder die Hersteller haben ein echte merkwürdiges anatomisches Vorbild von Radler.  

In allgemein war ich etwas enttäuscht.  Eine Jacke währe mir sehr gut gekommen, doch die wahren echt nicht der Knaller. Zu steif und optisch... na ja  . Die Langarmigen Trikos wahren nicht sehr überzeugend und die Handschuhe hat kein Schwein mitgenommen (nicht ohne Grund). Vielleicht sind diese gut für den Winter, aber für Sport machen sind die Nichts. 

Für die Spottpreise sind die Klamotten schon OK, aber gegen Markenteile können sie dieses Mal meiner Ansicht weitensgehend nicht mithalten.


----------



## CaptainMike (29. September 2004)

na die auswahl war bei uns so gegen mittags noch riesig, ich hoff mal daß sie das auch morgen noch ist. sonst muß ich da ganz viel feinkostkram kaufen um mich der größe der klamotten anzupassen  ,  , im moment pass' ich in trikot und unterhemd (beides L) nämlich zweimal rein  , bei der hose hingegen ist L schon ok


----------



## Hellfish (30. September 2004)

Das XL-Trikot ist bei mir ein wenig weit um die Hüfte. Dafür ist mir die trägerlose-XL-Hose nach oben hin zu kurz.


----------



## Waxweazle (30. September 2004)

Morgen !! ich hatte meine Mum gestern beauftragt, mal eine jacke zu holn und sagte  zu ihr vielleicht sonn unterhemdchen ... naja und was macht sie ?? Nun besitze ich eine Jacke, ein trikot und handschuhe alles in blau und 2 unterziehhemdchen ... tststs hätte ich zwar alles net gebraucht, find ich aber trotzdem nett   
Auf jeden fall finde ich die jacke richtig mega weil warm und so
ja  genau !!


----------



## Günni-Poo (30. September 2004)

Jupp,
bei mir sind´s 2 U- Hemdchen, eine Jacke und ein Trikot geworden. Die Handschuhe waren eh nichts für´s Rad. Funktion werden wir sehen...


----------



## sashka (30. September 2004)

meine mama hat mir zwei unterhemden, zwei trrikots, eine jacke, ein paar handschuhe und so 'ne trecking-hose, die es wohl letzte woche gab' mitgebracht....aber sind schon cool, die klamotten...wenn mir die trikot und unterhemden auch ein wenig groß sind, aber gabs nich' kleiner als s ... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (30. September 2004)

Im Winter gilt das Zwiebelprinzip! Also ordentlich was drunterziehen und schon passt's!
Im Übrigen sollen die Sachen erstmal einen Winter halten, dann haben sie ihre Schuldigkeit getan! Bei dem Preis!  

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## feeelix (30. September 2004)

ob mir meine mama auch was gekauft hat, werde ich wohl erst nikolausi oder weihnachten erfahren. losgeschickt hatte ich sie nicht.



gruß

feeelix


----------



## Mr. Kanister (30. September 2004)

hab mich gestern/heute auch mal eingedeckt und sachen auch mal kurz probegefahren 

obwohl ich nicht allzu viele vergleichsmöglichkeiten habe kann ich sagen, dass die dinger wie erwartet für den preis doch recht ordentlich sind ...


----------



## Günni-Poo (1. Oktober 2004)

Das U- Hemdchen hat beim gestrigen Night- Ride gut funktioniert, der Rest hängt noch auf der Leine.


----------



## T-bold47 (2. Oktober 2004)

Meine bessere Hälfte hatte auch das Pech, das hier im Ort bei beiden Filialen fast alles bis auf größe S ausverkauft war. Nur ein Paar Handschuhe waren noch da. 

Aber es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder. Weiter oben Richtung Ostfriesland gab es noch das ganze Sortiment in allen Größen. Gut wenn die lieben Verwandschaft dann an einen denkt  
Jetzt muss ich nur noch warten bis ich wieder oben bin und bekomme dann die Klamotten. 

Ich hab die Handschuhe bis jetzt noch nicht ausprobiert, was daran ist so schlecht?


----------



## gt-liebhaber (3. Oktober 2004)

Aufgrund meiner momentanen Arbeitszeiten hab ich´s leider erst am Freitag geschafft zu Aldi zu kommen. Wollte ein langes Hemdchen und die Hose ohne Träger.
Und was hab ich gekauft? Ein kurzes Hemdchen in L. Mehr hat der Weg in zwei der ortsansässigen Filialen leider nicht ergeben.
Hab´s auch noch nicht getestet. War gestern+heute nur auf meinem Alltags-Rennradl in normalen Sonntagsklamotten unterwegs um zum Mittag zu meiner Mum zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni-Poo (5. Oktober 2004)

So,
hab heute nun zum erstenmal obenrum die Komplettmontur gefahren, untenrum bleibe ich eh bei meinen bewärten Moto- Cross Hosen. Bedeutet in dem Fall  U-Hemd kurz, Trikot lang und Jacke. Für die derzeitigen Temperaturen mächtig heftig, ich könnt mich glatt dumm saufen. Doch für die wirklich kalte Jahreszeit, würd sagen der Winter kann kommen. Prost drauf!!!


----------



## TillDawn (5. Oktober 2004)

Jut, falls es noch wen interessiert, hier mal mein Fazit nach einem Wochenede mit 150 km Tourentraining....

Die Hose ist bei weiterm nicht so dick wie die Südhosen (Ich finds für die jetzige Zeit prima, denn die Südaldihosen sind wohl eher für Dezember, als für jetzt )

Zu den Unterhemden: Ich bin immer noch nicht zufrieden. Die Nord und Süds sind allerdings gleich, und ein Freund von mir findet das Ding prima, naja, die Geschmäcker und Schitzintensitäten sind wohl unterschiedlich.....

Handschuhe: alles zu warm für diese Jahreszeit, man schwitzt einfach nur wie Bulle, auch bei 12°.

Jacke: Bin begeistert. sicher nix allein für richtig kalt, aber für jetzige Verhältnisse absolut prima, auch wenn die Suppe bei mir nach der Tour leider in den Ärmeln steht...

Alles in allem kann man bei dem Preis wohl mehr als zufrieden sein, zumindest ich bins....

MFG
TillDawn


----------



## gnss (5. Oktober 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> hab heute nun zum erstenmal obenrum die Komplettmontur gefahren



heut mit allen drei sachen? 

ich hatte nur das lange unterhemd und das triokot, das empfand ich manchmal als zu warm.


----------



## Günni-Poo (6. Oktober 2004)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> heut mit allen drei sachen?
> 
> ich hatte nur das lange unterhemd und das triokot, das empfand ich manchmal als zu warm.


War halt ein selbstloser, brutaler Feldversuch. Helden wie wir leiden schweigend,
 um den nachfolgenden Durst zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Waxweazle (7. Oktober 2004)

Also ich werde die jacke nicht zum biken an ziehn  Mir zu gut, trage ich lieber so !!
Aber die Unterziehhemdchen sind spitze   find ich !! und Lange hose werd ich heute Abend beim Nightride ma ausprobieren denk ich ... jawohl


----------



## Christian_74 (8. Oktober 2004)

Wollte Bescheid geben, dass im Aldi von Bargteheide (zwischen Ahrensburg und Bad Oldesoe über die B434) noch reichlich Teile sind. Mehrere Jacken, Trikots und mit etwas Glück noch Paar Hosen.


----------

